# Housing Situation, Multiple Dogs



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

For those of you with multiple (working) dogs...are your dogs kenelled, kept in the house, or circulated? How many dogs do you reliably handle on your own and how many times a week is each individual dog worked?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

8 dogs, 6 kenneled, the two old ones (male & female both 11) live in the house as pets.

Each dog is worked with 2-4 times a week individuelly, and walks for doing their business is individuelly. If they interact it is only in male/female combination ´cause they likely will put up a fight if the same sexes comes together.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My 2 live in the house, the only time I let them run around together is between the car and their crates, with a pit-stop in the kitchen for water when getting home, or after training when I let them run around the 5 acre training field... for some reason the confined space of a house makes them want to constantly mess with eachother unless they have a goal... like if I'm preparing food I'll let em both sit in the kitchen because they are too busy staring at their food to mess with eachother :lol: They are alternated between crates and free time. If they liked being alone in the back yard better then I would just stick one outside while the other is inside n rotate them like that, but my patio screen door has a huge hole in it where Lyka charged thru it one day, ofcourse Cujo went n made it bigger once he figured out he could step thru it :roll: They just sit by the window n stare at me till I let em in, so I just crate em instead one at a time.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Well... I have 3 total dogs. 1 pet Boxer, 1 dobe male, 1 dobe female (puppy)

They are all inside dogs, I have a sitting room in my master bedroom, that is their room. All of their crates are in there. During the day when I am home, they are allowed out in the house until they get to rambunctious. Then the puppy usually goes in the crate.

They are building a house next door to me, so if I stick them in the yard for to long, they start harassing the workers so they usually dont stay outside for to long.

The male is worked about 4 days a week in Obedience and Tracking, and 1-2 days a week in bite work (depending on our helpers schedule. He drives 2 hours to come work them) The puppy goes along wherever Rommel goes.

So there you have it....my limited dog keeping experience.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have 3 dogs. The pet has full reign of the house all the time, but I put her in another room (either with a baby gate up or a closed door) when Jessie is loose in the house. Jessie stays in the house, and is crated when I'm not home, and is taken outside on a retractable leash because I haven't taught her to stay in the yard yet. Jak stays outside in his kennel most of the time. I do let him and Gypsy play together outside, but Jessie does not get to play with either of them. Gypsy would rather not have anything to do with Jessie, and Jak is too rough and doesn't back off when she shows submission, so I'm pretty much keeping them separated until she's old enough to kick his butt. :lol:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Alot would depend on the breed, and individual temperaments.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

I have four, 2 dobes, 1 mal, and 1 GSD, The dobes and the mal are mostly in the house, when we have a lot of guest we crate them, the GSD is often in the crate since he is been ill.

Training depend, mostly we train (bitework) them twice a week, and several times a week we do some tracking. and so once and a while we go and visiting some other clubs for a extra training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What horrible thing happened at your house hmmmmmmmm???? :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My hunt terriers were always house dogs. One old JRT still here. He wont go outside without me cause the 
GSD puppy that he used to harrass is out there, only much bigger, meaner and pissed about all the harassment he took as a puppy from a crazy old JRT.
The outside GSD has a kennel run and a very nice dog house but prefers to sleep outside the back door, rain or shine, unless I lock him in his kennel when the weather gets really serious.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

We rotate dogs! Three little dogs, four big. They are all mostly indoors either loose or crated. All except the Weim, Sable, are crated when we are gone. Each dog gets one or two nights a week to sleep on the bed. Brago, Bronwyn and Leike track 2-4 times a week. Obedience mixed here and there daily throughout the week for the GSDs. Other dogs get occasional "refresher" courses in heeling, sits, downs, stays, etc., maybe once a month. About once a month, we take them all out to a park that has an agility course set up. They all have fun with that. Leike is obsessed with running thru the tunnel. For some reason it seems to tickle her. Now that Brago is old enough and really ready to start with a helper, Steve will be driving to Tulsa on Tuesday eveinngs and Sunday mornings to work him.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

I have 2 GSD's. A female SAR and a male Protection. They both run free on the property especially during my absence. They are kenneled outside during feeding and nighttime. They don't come inside.
The SAR dog is currently on low maintenance and trains 2x week. The male works 4x week. They both have additional play time.
When the girl is in heat I obviously have to let them out seperate from each other. :wink: The boy's face lights up too much :lol: 
Robert


----------

